
T-Mobile is writing the manual on how to fuck up the internet - nithinr6
http://www.theverge.com/2015/11/10/9706296/t-mobile-binge-on-streaming-net-neutrality-problem-john-legere
======
r00fus
To keep this in context, T-Mobile offers some of the best plans for your
money.

I'd be less concerned if T-Mobile outlined how their zero-rating policy was
not discriminatory to smaller video services.

I wonder if they way they are zero-rating is similar to what Netflix proposed
when Comcast started complaining about Netflix utilization on it's
interconnects.

------
e28eta
I have an unlimited plan with T-Mobile. They're available for $80/mo. I think
I just saw some fine print that said your traffic can be deprioritized after
20+ GB in a month. I was really worried the new Binge-On plan would downgrade
me to 480p over cellular all the time, which it does, but you can apparently
opt out easily.

AT&T started throttling my unlimited plan at 5GB, which coincidentally was
what their current plans offered (no grandfathering here!).

I think T-Mobile's offering is _way_ better.

I share conflicted feelings about the net neutrality implications of zero
rating, but it seems like their policies have become more inclusive over time.
So I think it's a little early to declare the sky is falling.

